# Abandoned IUI but BFP



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Morning,
Our 4th and final IUI was abandoned by the clinic as there were too many follicles but we tried naturally and got a BFP this weekend.  I phoned the clinic and I've got a scan on week 7 but wondered if anyone had heard if there are any other ways of checking how many follicles were fertilised before this as now starting to panic.
Thanks
K


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Katie - Couldn't just read and run, Congrats to you and DH but i know you must be worried how many follicles did you have that were mature enough?
Did the clinic advise no intercourse? I don't think there is a way of telling until scan but i think if you talk to your GP i think you can get a rough idea with a few blood tests. If it is very high and goes up real quick then i think it could be a multiple but they will be able to advise better than me, i think it is HCG or something like that! Good luck twins sound good anyway!


----------



## pinguslittlesister (Dec 16, 2010)

A scan would be the definite way to find out.  You could pay privately for one at 6 weeks as they tend to be able to see what's going on most of the time by then.  HCG levels *may* be a way to find out before then - I would have thought they'd have risen faster if there was more than one little one in there?  I guess you could try asking the clinic or your GP if they're agreeable?  Congratulations on your BFP! xx


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks ladies, 
We were told to avoid eachother but of course ignored them as it was our 4th and final chance.  I have a scan at 7 weeks so only  3 weeks and 1 day to go but already driving myself mad with what ifs.  
Will ask the clinic about a blood test and keep my fingers crossed they are healthy and in single digits - hahahaha


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck with the scan it will go by really quick. Just remember if it's too many i don't mind if you pass one or two this way! lol    
It maybe a shock but what will be will be and you would cope! Get it over with in one hit.    No i'm sure it won't be too many just a football team!


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

How many follies did you have at your last scan?  I know a lady who had five and the clinic abandoned the cycle but she had had intercourse the night before that scan.  At her 6 week scan, she discovered that she's having twins.  Good luck ... hope the wait for the scan flies by.


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

This is going to make me sound like an idiot  for risking it but there were 12 that were over 18 mm.  

Was just so desperate and didn't think it would ever work as it has been so long trying naturally and with drugs with nothing but month after month of BFN and now am so worried there are 12 and they won't last or I won't or I am going to be like that scary American Woman Octomum with people chasing me around...

Sorry to moan and don't want to appear as ungrateful just can't speak to anyone other than DH who just says don't worry it will be fine and we aren't telling people yet so needed to say what was on my mind...

Thanks for being there with your helpful and kind words - sending you all lots of


----------



## pinguslittlesister (Dec 16, 2010)

You don't sound like an idiot for risking it, after being disappointed so many times there comes a point when you can't believe it'll ever happen and want to take every opportunity.  Even if you did end up like Octomum, some places do 'selective reduction' whereby the weaker foetuses can be terminated - not everyone's cup of tea I'm aware, but if it means a successful pregnancy, healthier you and healthier baby/ies it is one option.  Try not to worry just yet (I know that's easy for me to say!) - the 3 weeks'll probably go faster than you think and for all you know you might just have one little one in there and have been panicking over nothing.  Take care xx


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks pinguslittlesister - sounds scary but thanks for the info I had never heard of that - but not something I want to think about right now.  Must try and be positive!!!  Will keep you posted


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats first.
You will be fine I have 14month old triplets from iui. They are a great. Hope you find out soon.
Would multiples be a problem, if not enjoy x Everything happens for a reason x


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

What beautiful little tots you have kelz2009 -scrumptious!

Multiples wouldn't be a problem at all I would love it as I want a BIG family and we bought our big house to fill it with kids and 8 years on we are still waiting to fill those rooms but I am a panicker and my mind is going into overdrive that there are loads and they won't survive.  My dream would be 2 or 3 but more than that would be SCARY but def an adventure!!!

I'm going to have gone on about this for 3 weeks until the scan and then there will be one happy little embryo sitting there

Silly me!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

good luck misses...let us no how u get on!!

Jenna xx


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Good luck, hope it all goes well


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Didn't want to read and run, I know I would have done the same thing, good luck.
Xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Katie, just read your post. I think we would all do the same in your position. Congratulations.

I'm sure everything will be fine, it is very unlikely that more than 2 or 3 would of been fertilised and actually implanted. However just be informed that sometimes (very rarely but it does happen) some babies are missed on early scans when there is a few, sometimes they are not noticed until the dating scan or even later!! Depends on quality of scanner, experience of sonographer and getting a good view of your whole uterus. Sorry if thats just put more worry in your head but I think people should be informed rather than having a shock later on. I cant stress how extremely unlikely it is that that would happen.

I hope you have two healthy babies in their. Wish you well.



X x X


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Just to keep you posted I started to bleed on Monday night and got taken to the EPAU to be checked over.  It looks like there is one little one left and the bleed could have been a vanishing twin.  HCG levels look good but got to go back tomorrow to see if they are increasing as expected so keeping everything crossed.
Need all your prayers and positive energy to make it stay - hoping its a little fighter!
Thanks so much
K


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Katie sorry to hear that.    Wishing the one you have is a very sticky one and all goes well and thanks for updating us. Lots of         for you. xx


----------



## kl82 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi katie

I couldn't read and run ... fingers crossed all will be ok.

I would have done exactly the same thing. I'm having my first iui as soon as I get a smiley face (hopefully in the next few days!)

Sending lots of


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

*Katie* - Thats so sad that you may of lost one twin, but its fab news that one is sticking. You must be really going through it though. Lots and Lots of       Hope all stays well for you.

Good Luck
xx


----------



## pinguslittlesister (Dec 16, 2010)

Best of luck Katie, will keep my fingers crossed your levels continue to rise well xx


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Blood tests confirmed levels still rising yesterday.  Been told to rest rest and rest again and hopefully it will hang on in there!

Got another scan today and one next week to keep an eye on it.

Thanks for all your messages


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Wishing you much luck, Katie.


----------



## bonijade (Mar 16, 2010)

Any more news on the latest scan?


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Had another scan late last week which showed it was still not growing but all levels still look good.  Am in the middle of an agonising 2 week wait to see if anything else happens and praying for some growth.  Dr's keep telling me to be optimistic but think it is very cruel to raise my hopes.
Will find out (hopefully) either way on 28th!
Keeping everything crossed


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Just to let you all know our little one didn't make it as MC this weekend at almost 12 weeks.  Am shattered emotionally and physically and think I am calling this horrific rollercoaster ride of treatment to an end before I loose my last shred of a nervous system.  Thanks for all your kind words and support!


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah Katie, so so sorry to hear your sad news, I was really rooting for you. My heart goes out to you and family. I hope you can find yourself again and move onto a positive path in life whatever your decision.

Again I'm so sorry, big hugs to you    

XxX


----------



## Jodie K (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Katie,
I was following your story, and really hoping things would work out for you.
I am so sorry for your loss.  I have also miscarried at 12 weeks, and know how hard it is, but things will get easier.  If you want to talk about your MC, I'm always here, you can always PM me, or I found the miscarriage association website useful.
Big hugs to you   xx


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Katie, sending you massive hugs    Life is so cruel at times.  It won't feel like it now but it does get a little easier to bear further down the line though obviously it's something you never forget.  Be kind to yourself hun xx


----------



## pinguslittlesister (Dec 16, 2010)

Really sorry to hear your news Katie.  Take care of yourself xxxxxxx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Katie    I'm so sorry it ended this way    Take some time out before you decide to end your journey but lots of    whatever you decide.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Oh Katie,   , so very sorry to read this news, thinking of you.

Some1

xx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Kaite, I'm so so sorry about your news.  Sending you best wishes.


----------



## bonijade (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear your bad news, best wishes to you and hubby.


----------

